# Derby Railway Station Building - 04/08



## crashmatt (Apr 6, 2008)

Met up with Ashless, Mat_100 and his gf this morning near Derby train station to visit a building that Matt_100 had spotted.

Access was easy, if a little exposed, and soon we were inside the basement of a boarded up building. High vaulted ceilings and lots of arches, but no staircase, although there was some newish brick work, so possibly access has been blocked off. I didn't see much worth photographing in this bit, but I did like the different block construction in this wall, so that's the only shot I have from the basement.





We had a bit of a wander around and found access into a tunnel. We could hear the station announcements and we think we were under platform 1. The tunnel was blocked off at one end, which seems to approximately coincide with the end of the platform. 





The other end leads in and alongside the underpass allowing passengers to pass beneath the tracks and out to the ticket office.





Then we had a bit of a look around the building and there are two possible access points, both of which will call for a little acrobatics, and some darkness.

That's it for now.


----------



## thompski (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this Derby's current operating train station? I believe the tunnel links with the adjacent Midland Hotel, a popular rumour was that is was designed to allow important delegates to escape in the event of assassination attempts. Unfortunately its blocked off at the Midland Hotel end following a modern extension to the hotel.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 7, 2008)

Like the second pic, of the stairs in the stone tunnel. Not seen any pics from under Derby station before. (used to like the old frontage of the station till they modernised it all and put up that glass fronted bit) Not too struck of the new look station.

Excellent pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## mat_100 (Apr 7, 2008)

the tunnel is still there, but it runs from midland house to the train station.
unfortunatly it is bricked up at both ends. 
it was to allow railway execs to travel from their train to thier office without facing the elements. well that is what i am led to believe. 
i am trying to persuade the buildings manager of midland house to let me into the basement to explore further. 

also there used to be a bridge connecting midland house to the train station.

many of the old railway buildings in derby are connected by subterranean passages, before most were bulldozed on pride park they all connected. 
i dont think it is too far fetched for there to be a tunnel leading to the round house, i will see what i can dig out.


----------



## thompski (Apr 8, 2008)

A Midland Hotel porter a few years back told me that he believed there was an escape tunnel for VIP's which ran to the Train Station and connected to an even larger network of tunnels which ran to Derby Guildhall! Seems a bit far-fetched personally. The Midland Hotel entrance is in what is now the cellar and unfortunately sealed off during its early 90s modernisation.

Pity the Roundhouse is being redeveloped because I bet it was an amazing place to explore, oh well its good to see it put to good use other then being flattened like most things in Derby.


----------



## King Al (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice find Mat + Crash Sounds like a nice bit of history to


----------



## mineme (Apr 8, 2008)

i.v been in the cellars in midland house as i worked there for a years or so a couple of years a go and who ever told you that it went under the railway station and that it was bricked up both ends were write yes it is blocked up both end and yes it did run underneath the r station you can easily get lost down ther as there are cellars under both parts of the building and there are lots of rooms down there to but that's about it mainly used for storage these days apart from that there is nothing Else to see apart from pipes and wires Midland house as a place in it self is v impressive in side shame about the entrance hall eg v new i shouldn't think that the building manager will let you in but good look if he Doe's hope that he douse though as you should be able to spend a good morning / afternoon down there .
ps the tunnels also went to midland hotel as well.i gese that thay were gust like the tunnels that are/where underneath the guildhall in derby that lead to the prisons on friargate when the guildhall was used as a courtrooms many moons ago have also been down there as well and thay have also been bricked up but thay were used as a arrade shelter during the 2 world war.


----------



## mat_100 (Apr 25, 2008)

*midland house*

i work in midland house too the basement is a amazing place, very health and safety though, still a good explore also you can get some company from the resident no legged ghost, if you believe that.
i am quite friendly with the buildings manager so if anyone wants to have a look around i am sure i could arrange something, also the roof is on my list of explores. PM if anyone is interested


----------



## SCL001 (Dec 21, 2008)

> Pity the Roundhouse is being redeveloped because I bet it was an amazing place to explore, oh well its good to see it put to good use other then being flattened like most things in Derby.



least its not becoming flats, my college is moving their!


----------



## TK421 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello chaps, it seems we have something in common, I used to work in Midland house, for about 6 years infact, at the time my mate eneded up being the buildings manager, so he offered me a tour, down under the staircase in A block, and we spent a good hour or two poking around. You could tell that the cellar system had been altered by the refurb of the building 2 years earlier, and you could clearly see the coal chute, blocked tunnel to the station, massive gas mains in pipe, and if my memory serves well some of the cellars had really low ceilings. Interesting building to both work in and explore.

Cheers


----------



## Steve-O (Dec 23, 2008)

well bloody hell, it's a small world, I too work in midland house on the second floor. I've been asked if I want to go down into the basement on a few occasions but I keep forgeting to bring my camera with me. Mat_100 drop me a pm sometime mate, i've probably seen you a good few times without realising, especialy if you are a regular in the smoking area out the back


----------

